# What Questions



## Catherine E (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi,

I have my first appointment with the Consultant with a view to probably IVF. Any advice as to questions I should ask?

Catherine


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

This is taken from the HFEA website  I am sure they wont mind me posting it here......

Hope it helps 


Summary of Questions to Ask Clinics 
You should ask for copies of the clinics patient literature. This should provide you with details of the treatments they provide, costs, the outcome of treatment and potential complications. Do not hesitate to ask for further details if you do not understand the information provided. Other specific questions you may wish to ask when you attend the clinic are:

- Will there be any additional costs other than those quoted? 
- What are the possible side effects of the drugs and procedures involved in treatment? 
- Does the clinic normally use drugs in IVF/ICSI treatment? 
- Can I see a woman doctor? 
- What is the clinic's live birth rate per treatment cycle started, per egg collection, per embryo transfer? 
- How does the clinic involve the male partner in the treatment? 
- How many treatments are carried out each year? 
- Are there any restrictions to treatment at the clinic? 
- What tests would be carried out by the clinic? 
- What opportunity will we be given to discuss fully with the doctor the causes of our infertility? 
- Will we be seen by the same doctor throughout? 
- Is there a waiting list for treatment? 
- How many times will I have to visit the clinic? 
- What counselling is available? 
- Does the clinic have a patient support group? 
- What are the chances of multiple birth at this clinic? 
- What is the clinic's policy regarding the number of embryos replaced? 
- What is the clinic's policy for cancelling treatment if too few or too many eggs develop? 
- Does the clinic offer genetic screening for cystic fibrosis or other genetically transmitted diseases and conditions? 
- What is the clinic's policy for decreasing the risk of OHSS? 
- What will happen if we achieve a pregnancy? 
- What will happen if we don't achieve a pregnancy? 
- How many cycles of treatment does a clinic recommend before considering other treatment options? 
- Are any of the clinic's facilities shared with other units, such as the maternity unit? 
- Does the clinic have access to donor sperm/eggs/ embryos? 
- How long has the clinic been established? 
- What is your policy on screening donors? 
- Does the clinic have embryo storage facilities? 
- Is combined IVF & GIFT treatment offered? If so, what is the clinic's live birth rate per treatment cycle started? Per egg collection? Per embryo transfer? What is the clinic's multiple birth rate for this treatment? 
- What other treatments does the clinic offer? 
- Does the clinic have transport or satellite treatment arrangements with a hospital closer to my home? 


The link to this and other info they have is

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/forPatients/pgInfer/questions.htm

Good luck


----------



## Flo (Jul 2, 2002)

Hi Catherine,

Welcome to Fertility Friends  
You will find lots of people here who can answer some of the questions/worries which you may not want to bring up with a consultant - ask away! We are particularly good at the ones that start with, "This might be a stupid question, but..........?" There is no such thing as a stupid question when you are starting out on the IVF route! 

As for your first consultation, I would recommend writing down your questions and having them to hand during the consultation and don't be embarrassed to take notes during the consultation either. I found that we were faced with so much information during our first consultations that the notes I had made were invaluable, otherwise I think I would have muddled everything up 

Your consultant well be well used to facing a barrage of questions - we all do it!

I would like to wish you well for your first consultation; it can be quite a daunting thought, but a good consultant will put you at ease and spend time talking you through the process and answering your questions.

Keep in touch with us,

Flo


----------

